# Lower Chest/Side Chest workout Suggestions



## moweey76 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi to all,

I need to find out what exercise or tecnique can assist in toning the bottom of the chest and the side of the chest (close to the armpit).

:Background

Lost 40 kgs in 14 months. Happy with current weight but some excess fat and skin on bottom half of chest and sides.

:Current Excercise routine / Chest

Benchpress (heavy) - 4 sets
Incline Flies 10-12 reps - 4 sets
Incline dumbells 10-12 reps - 4 sets
Dips 10-15 reps - 4 sets
Lateral raises-10-12 reps-4 sets
Close grip Bench Press-4 sets


Cardio 21 minutes high intensity

Diet: Lean High protein and Minimul Carbs

Currently dropping body fat and hope further reduction may improve the look of the loose skin excess fat, but Im also open to the fact surgery may be an alternative in the future. 

Current supplements include Hormone Replacement therapy and Lcarnitine.

Any Mature response will be appreciated.

Thanks Guys/Gals


----------



## Phineas (Sep 25, 2010)

moweey76 said:


> Any Mature response will be appreciated.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 25, 2010)

Yea good luck with that.  

Toning, Lower Chest and "Side chest" (never heard of this one) all used in the same post!  Neither of them exist.  
I would expound but I'd be repeating myself and I'm getting ready to go drink some tequila.


----------



## Marat (Sep 25, 2010)

Keep dropping body fat - congratulations on your current progress. 


You also have too much volume.  Can you post the rest of your program?


----------



## magger (Sep 25, 2010)

keep up the cardio maybe up the duration keep burnin it off!! chest skin will tight'n up give it time, blast yer chest routin until it hurts!!


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Guys,

I get it work harder and more cardio to drop bady fat.

Thanks


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2010)

good werk on the fat loss . . 40kg is a small woman worth of BF to lose. . . . when I first started, I hit those RPM spin classes early in the AM . . get wired as fk on stims then hit that class with techno pumping out . . sweat your nutz off and your metabolism is cranked for the day


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 26, 2010)

*more hard work*

Thanks for the reply,

Maybe I am being to impatient. I need to lose another 10 kgs to get body weight down to 80 kgs.

I am hoping then that the love handles will go. I am trying to continue fast tracking my weight loss and have just purchased another suppliment.

Keeping in mind that i am in the training forum, I probabaly need to change my cardio workout. I am currenty running 4 kms per day in 20 minutes.

I think my body is used to it now so I should change the cardio.

Have you got any suggestion?

I have realised that its best to shock the body with a different suppliment every 4-6 weeks and  the same may apply for training.

I have lost the weight on my own!!!

I am no expert in weight loss and speak only from my own experiance.

maybe with some help i may get better results.

Some of the guys here have been very helpful.

I am no expert and speak out of my own experiance !!!
Dont take anything I say seriously or as advice!!!


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Bopping Prince*

That looks like Prince without the make up!!!


----------



## MyK (Sep 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word!
> 
> I like to smoke a few rocks and hand vogue in a humid club. Gets me pretty pumped up for the day.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 27, 2010)

hell naw!


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word!
> 
> I like to smoke a few rocks and hand vogue in a humid club. Gets me pretty pumped up for the day.


 

  Gears, you crazy my brotha!


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 27, 2010)

great progress on the fat loss bro!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> word!
> 
> I like to smoke a few rocks and hand vogue in a humid club. Gets me pretty pumped up for the day.



holy crap funniest shit I've seen all day!


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 28, 2010)

try decline bench, and db for lower chest area. incline and db for upper chest.


----------



## MyK (Sep 28, 2010)

can anyone tell me how to isolate my upper calves???


----------

